# Brand day experiance game 18/02/2015



## golfdub (Feb 13, 2015)

This just to clarify who is coming to play a game at silvermare gc on the 18/02/2015 before the 1pm brand experience with Titleist.

I believe masterosouffle has booked two times one at 7.30am and the other at 7.39am

Add your name to the list below if you plan on playing, I don't mean to still the limelight masterosouffle

masterosouffle
Golfdub


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2015)

golfdub said:



			This just to clarify who is coming to play a game at silvermare gc on the 18/02/2015 before the 1pm brand experience with Titleist.

I believe masterosouffle has booked two times one at 7.30am and the other at 7.39am

Add your name to the list below if you plan on playing, I don't mean to still the limelight masterosouffle

masterosouffle
Golfdub
		
Click to expand...

dando


----------



## PieMan (Feb 13, 2015)

Dando said:



			dando
		
Click to expand...

PieMan


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 14, 2015)

Great, we definitely have a 4 ball! Anyone else getting up early?


----------



## golfdub (Feb 14, 2015)

Also I got the date wrong again 

19/02/2015


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 16, 2015)

Unless I hear otherwise I will be cancelling the 07:39 tee time for Thursday.
Look forward to seeing see you guys then, pro shop for 7ish?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 16, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			Unless I hear otherwise I will be cancelling the 07:39 tee time for Thursday.
Look forward to seeing see you guys then, pro shop for 7ish?
		
Click to expand...

That's fine with me. See you then.


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2015)

see you all about 7am


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 17, 2015)

I am in:

masterosouffle
 Golfdub
Dando
Pieman
Sportsbob

We had others on the original thread - sawtooth???? I have got some scrumpy as a prize, extremely fresh and therefore needs to be drunk within 2 weeks


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 17, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			I am in:

masterosouffle
 Golfdub
Dando
Pieman
Sportsbob

We had others on the original thread - sawtooth???? I have got some scrumpy as a prize, extremely fresh and therefore needs to be drunk within 2 weeks
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I've had the call from Mastersouffle, my arm has been twisted!

7am it is then. :fore:

Come on Homer, get yer name down! 

You can still buy me a coffee after though.


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 17, 2015)

Well done that man! Really looking forward to it!
Playing tomorrow now to warm up for our warm up!


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 18, 2015)

*UPDATE: We are now 07:21 & 07:30*
Should still be good for a 7am meet, though I'll hopefully be earlier as I need to leave a bit of extra time for the M25


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks for the update. I shall be leaving home about 5.15 even though it should only take about an hour as the M25 is so unpredictable.

look forward to seeing you all bright and early!


----------



## golfdub (Feb 18, 2015)

where we all meeting


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 18, 2015)

Pro shop?


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2015)

after 2 hours sleep last night and no doubt a similar amount tonight (getting my excuses in early!) I will more than likely be found near a coffee machine!


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 18, 2015)

See you there at 7 in the morning.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



*UPDATE: We are now 07:21 & 07:30*
Should still be good for a 7am meet, though I'll hopefully be earlier as I need to leave a bit of extra time for the M25
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, thanks for the update. :thup:

Having just seen the weather forecast for tomorrow, can I suggest we all play ready golf? It seems it will be drier early on, so the sooner we finish...........

Also, can I make a cheeky request to go out in the first group - to give me a bit more "Rest" time before the, "Experience".

Do we know how many are playing now?

Looking forward to meeting some bleary eyed forumers!:clap: :whoo:


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 18, 2015)

Sounds like a plan, quicker we can get round the sooner we can get back for lunch!
There appears to be two of us with higher handicaps, would it make sense for us to split up or go out together? We seem to have some very good players in the group, but daunting for mere mortals! Other option would be to just throw the balls up...


----------



## golfdub (Feb 18, 2015)

I say ball up in the air &#9786;


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah, ball up in the air..............

Enough of this chat - its time for shower and bed!  

:thup:


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 20, 2015)

Very enjoyable morning's golf - cheers boys. Enjoy the scrumpy sawtooth


----------

